# $500 in free coral !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

*Title is a lie. *
Just wanted your attention. 
There is no free coral....

Wanted to post this in case anyone missed the thread
hope to see everyone there!


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

come on march you can throw in some corals


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Classic bait and switch False advertising...class action lawsuit anyone? GTAA reefers vs Fragbox has a nice ring to it


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure he would just give you a huge rock of GSP and some Xenia and say it was $500 

That's what I would do 


See you guys at the show, and also if anyone is looking for a helper for the show give me a shout. I would be glad to give a hand


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nah, we would bring an expert to refute the validity of said Xenia and GSP as nothing more than apitasia and Manjo


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Bahaha.. love it.

Side note: We can't keep GSP/Xenia in stock. People buy it like its going out of style!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

No good....no good at all , wasted 3mins in my life  post some pictures you will burnning us in CoralExpo show
blaaa blaaa


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

fury165 said:


> Classic bait and switch False advertising...class action lawsuit anyone? GTAA reefers vs Fragbox has a nice ring to it


Yes someone have to contact Judge Judy............hahahaha......


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

See everyone there!
I am in the same boat as you guys CC, can not keep the stuff in stock for the life of me.


----------

